# Những cuộc vượt ngục khó tin nhất trong lịch sử P1



## Xinh (6 Tháng chín 2012)

Những tên tội phạm đã sử dụng bất kỳ  thứ gì, từ trực thăng cho đến súng giả, để thực hiện các cuộc vượt ngục  khó tin nhất trong lịch sử.  
*1. Pascal Payet: 3 lần sử dụng trực thăng để vượt ngục *




 

 Pascal Payet đi tù vì tội giết người trong một vụ cướp và bị kết án  30 năm tù giam hồi năm 2001. Tên này, còn được biết tới là AKA  Kalashnikov Pat, khét tiếng vì đã 3 lần vượt ngục bằng trực thăng. Lần  cuối cùng xảy ra vào tháng 7/2007 khi một chiếc trực thăng bị không tặc -  cùng với phi công - bay từ khu nghỉ dưỡng nổi tiếng ở Cannes (Pháp) hạ  cánh xuống mái nhà tù Grasse. 3 tên đồng bọn của Payet được trang bị vũ  khí đã tìm kiếm Payet và đưa tên này lên mái nhà rồi tẩu thoát trên trực  thăng. Sau khi hạ cánh gần biển Địa Trung Hải, phi công được thả, còn  Payet và đồng bọn biến mất kể từ đó.

*2. John Dillinger: Vượt ngục bằng súng giả làm bằng gỗ và xi đánh giày*



 

 Là kẻ cướp ngân hàng tại Midwest (Mỹ) vào đầu những năm 1930, John  Dillinger đã tham gia cướp ít nhất hàng chục ngân hàng, 4 đồn cảnh sát  và trốn khỏi nhà tù 2 lần. Tên này từng “bóc lịch” tại nhà tù bang  Indiana ở thành phố Michigan cho tới khi được tạm tha năm 1933. Nhưng  chỉ 4 tháng sau đó, Dillinger lại vào nhà đá ở Lima, bang Ohio nhưng  băng nhóm của tên này đã giải thoát cho Dillinger, bắn người cai ngục  Jessie Sarber. Hầu hết các thành viên của nhóm này bị bắt giam trở lại  vào cuối năm 1933. Riêng Dillinger bị giải tới nhà tù hạt Lake ở Crown  Point, Indiana để đối mặt với phiên tòa xét xử vụ sát hại sĩ quan cảnh  sát William O’Malley trong vụ nổ súng tại một ngân hàng ở Đông Chicago,  Indiana. 
 Ngày 3/3/1934, Dillinger đã trốn thoát khỏi nhà tù ở Crown Point, nơi  vốn được mệnh danh là "nhà tù chống vượt ngục" bởi nó được rất đông  cảnh sát và nhân viên an ninh canh gác. Các tờ báo đưa tin rằng  Dillinger trốn thoát bằng cách sử dụng súng giả làm từ gỗ và được bôi  đen bằng xi đánh giày. Với súng giả, tù nhân đã đánh lừa một cai ngục  khiến người này phải mở cửa nhà tù. Sau đó, Dillinger bắt cóc 2 nam giới  làm con tin, quây tất cả các cai ngục vào trong nhà lao, khóa họ lại và  tẩu thoát.
*3. Alfie Hinds: 3 lần vượt ngục, gồm một lần nhốt cai ngục vào nhà vệ sinh*

 Tù nhân mang quốc tịch Anh Algie Hinds đã 3 lần thực hiện các cuộc  vượt ngục. Cha của tên này chết trong khi bị trừng phạt vì tội trộm cắp  có vũ khí. Năm 1953, Hinds bị bắt trong một vụ trộm số trang sức lớn trị  giá 90.000 USD. Mặc dù một mực kêu oan, hắn vẫn bị kết án 12 năm tù  giam. Không rõ bằng cách nào mà Hinds có thể trốn thoát khỏi nhà tù  thông qua đã cửa khóa và bức tường cao 6m.



 ​ Hinds sau đó sống lương thiện bằng nghề xây dựng và trang trí nhà cửa  ở châu Âu cho tới năm 1956 khi các mật vụ Scotland phát hiện ra và bắt  giữ tên này, 248 ngày sau cuộc vượt ngục. Sau khi bị bắt, Hinds kiện các  nhà chức trách tội bắt giữ trái phép và tận dụng cơ hội này để lên kế  hoạch trốn thoát lần 2 tại tòa án. Khi hai bảo vệ hộ tống anh ta vào  phòng vệ sinh và mở còng tay, Hinds đã xô họ vào phòng vệ sinh và khóa  cửa lại rồi tẩu thoát. Nhưng hắn ta đã bị bắt vài giờ sau đó tại sân  bay.
 Lần vượt ngụ thứ 3 diễn ra tại nhà thù Chelmford. Khi đó, hắn ta đã  trở lại Ireland và sống 2 năm bằng nghề buôn bán xe ô tô. Hinds bị bắt  một lần nữa khi sử dụng xe ô tô chưa đăng ký. Lần này, Hinds đã tìm  ra một kẽ hở của luật pháp. Khi đó, vượt ngục không bị xem là tội danh,  vì thế hắn không phải chịu thêm thời gian ngồi tù ngoài bản án đầu tiên.  Hinds chỉ phải ngồi tù nốt 6 năm trong vụ trộm trang sức năm 1953 và  sống cuộc đời còn lại giống một ngôi sao khi bán câu chuyện ly kỳ về  cuộc đời mình cho tờ _News of the World_ với giá 40.000 USD.
*4. Julien Chautard: Vượt ngục nhờ bám vào gầm xe tải *




 Năm 2009, tên tù Julien Chautard, sinh tại Pháp, đã thực hiện cuộc  trốn thoát táo tợn khi “mất tích” khỏi một nhóm tù nhân vừa được chở  tới nhà tù Pentonville ở bắc London bằng xe tải. Khi các tù nhân đang đi  vào bên trong, Chautard cố gắng bám vào gầm chiếc xe tải vừa chở các tù  nhân từ tòa đại hình Snaresbrook tới Pentonville. Chautard sau đó đã  tẩu thoát thành công khi rời nhà tù dưới gầm chiếc xe tải chỉ trong vài  phút. Nhưng Chautard đã tự ra nộp mình cho cảnh sát sau đó.
*5. Ba tù nhân vượt ngục khỏi nhà tù đảo Alcatraz*



 ​ Trong suốt 29 năm hoạt động, nhà tù Alcatraz - nằm biệt lập trên 1  hòn đảo nhỏ trong vịnh San Francisco (Mỹ) - khẳng định không tù nhân nào  vượt ngục thành công. Tổng cộng 36 tù nhân đã tham gia 14 lần vượt  ngục: 2 tên vượt 2 lần, 23 tên bị bắt, 6 tên bị bắn chết, 3 tên bỏ mạng  dưới biển, mặc dù xác của chúng không được tìm thấy. Cũng có giả thuyết  cho rằng 3 tên mất tích vẫn sống sót.
​ Ngày 11/6/1962, Frank Morris, John Anglin và Clarence Anglin đã  thực hiện thành công một trong những vụ vượt ngục phức tạp nhất trong  lịch sử. Morris và 2 anh em nhà Anglin đã trèo lên ống thông gió qua một  ống khói và lên nóc nhà tù. 3 tên này sau đó trèo xuống và trốn thoát  trên bè cao su. Cảnh sát đã truy tìm chúng vào sáng sớm hôm sau nhưng  không thấy.






​ Người cai ngục cho hay 3 tên tù nhân đã làm giả các hình nộm đầu  người - sử dụng xà phòng, giấy vệ sinh và tóc thật - để đặt lên giường  nhằm đánh lừa các cai ngục khi họ đi kiểm tra vào ban đêm. Morris và 2  anh em nhà Anglin đã biến mất không để lại dấu vết và hiện vẫn bị Cục  điều tra liên bang Mỹ (FBI) truy lùng. Nhưng 3 tên tù cũng được tin đã  chết đuối trên vịnh San Francisco khi chúng trốn thoát khỏi đảo  Alcatraz.
_(Còn tiếp) _


----------

